# body panels



## rabbidmk1 (Nov 1, 2002)

anyone know where to get a rear replacement panel for my 84 gti? The panel i am looking for is the rear apron all the way up to where the tail lights bolt on to. I dont mind if there are the holes for american lights or euro, i just need that panel kinda badly... thanks, aaron


----------



## rabbidmk1 (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: body panels (rabbidmk1)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: body panels (rabbidmk1)*

That's going to be tough one. Your best bet is probably cutting the panel from a clean donor car. Those are getting tough to locate these days.
There is a VW recycler in Auburn Hills, MI, called The Parts Place. Their phone # is 248-373-2300. They don't have a website yet, but give them a call. They ship too!
Bryan


----------



## rabbidmk1 (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: body panels (Bryan J)*

thanks for the info... aaron


----------

